# Team viewer says "Not ready. Please check your connection"



## gopalkoya

Hello,

I've been using teamviewer since last one year to connect to my office computer at my grad school from my laptop. Suddenly, for some reason it starts saying "Not ready. Please check your connection" when my my computer is always turned on and the internet is working too. I tried all different possibilities and got exhausted. Can anyone please help resolving this issue? Thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk

Make sure the remote computer is on and TeamViewer is started and is in the Task Bar. Other then that, post in the TeamViewer Forum for better results. TeamViewer Forum - Index


----------



## Douglas180

I am running Windows Server 2012. 
team Viewer comes up with "Not Ready. Please check your connection"

on the same network it works on the workstations.

Called Team Viewer Support. This is a licensed copy from a accounting software company. The accounting people really didn't know how to fix this and suggested I call Team Viewer Support. The Support person was absolutely no help.

I started checking everything that I could think of. 
including:
Downloading a new copy
Windows Firewall
Router Settings

Then I noticed that the router was quite old.
Went and bought a new router and put it in.

NOW IT WORKS.

Hope that helps somebody because Support sure didn't.

Douglas


----------



## Deleted 03/18/17

My guess is it was the router's firewall blocking TCP/UDP 5938 to negotiate the initial handshake or port 80/443 was being redirected to the web server. Try these instructions to disable those ports, which should push it to TCP/UDP 5938.


----------



## spunk.funk

@Douglas180 please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

